
Show HN: Geeonx a Multiplatform C GUI-Library (Linux, Windows, macOS) - NikGeeonx
https://www.geeonx.org
======
mod50ack
Why should I use this library over the more well-known free and open-source
cross-platform GUI toolkits? With wx I can get fully native widgets on
Win/Mac/GTK/Qt/even embedded systems. With Qt and Qt-quick I can have rapid
development (and native enough widgets). Even GTK is at least well-documented.
What's your edge supposed to be?

~~~
NikGeeonx
1\. The shared library is very lean: 154 kb regarding Linux 64 bit, 260 kb
Windows, 140 kb macOS.

2\. It is a real C library, not C++ like Qt.

3\. The programmer is released from any window update stuff. Just do
gee_draw_and_screenup_selected_window(myapp); and any change in content (text
or pictures) will be updated.

4\. The library offers text processing functionalities including multi-column
text processing.

5\. It is well documented. Take a look at
[http://geeonx.org/Geeonx_Create2.pdf](http://geeonx.org/Geeonx_Create2.pdf)

6\. The library is based on the established and reliable SDL library
[https://www.libsdl.org](https://www.libsdl.org) .

7\. Please just make an install and try geeonxdemo.

Kind regards Nik

------
unlinked_dll
If you want people to check your project out, I’d advise you to put the
documentation, license, and installation instructions prominently on the
website and link to the source code.

I immediately passed on looking at your project because the website just wants
me to download things.

Also, for the love of god, don’t document source code with PDFs.

~~~
NikGeeonx
You can find documentation about installing and programming prominently on the
website.

The Geeonx Library can be used free of charge for private and business
purposes.

For more information:

[https://geeonx.org/EULA_Lib099-286.pdf](https://geeonx.org/EULA_Lib099-286.pdf)

~~~
vfclists
Are you going to make the source available?

Very few developers are willing depend on a library whose source is not
available.

If the code is good you should be able to charge for the source under one of
the various licenses available.

Pirated source code is something that can't be avoided but it is way better
than something which will not be used if source is not available.

That is something that Delphi component developers learned. Without source no
one will be interested in your code because they will be left with a product
they cannot fix if there are bugs and you are not ready, willing or able to
fix them.

~~~
NikGeeonx
Sorry, the library is a closed source project.

Nik

------
pekim
While it looks somewhat interesting, I'm afraid that there are some aspects
that don't sit well with me.

The license is unclear. And I can't find the referenced EULA_Lib.pdf. _" The
use of the Geeonx library and the programs geeonx_demo andgeeonx_creator is
subject to the corresponding license agreements:EULA_Lib.pdf,
EULA_Geeonx_Demo.pdf, EULA_Geeonx_Creator.pdf."_

The instructions for linux installation are a little bizarre, and include
changing the ownership of several directories under /usr/.

~~~
NikGeeonx
You can find the EULA in the download package. The EULA grants a simple usage
right for the shared library to the user free of charge. Hence, anyone can
download and install the library for private or business purposes. Please
don't hesitate to contact me for any license questions.

Nik (info at geeonx de)

------
rvz
Interesting to see another cross-platform GUI library here, but if the source
is unavailable for inspection, then it is difficult to trust from a developer
and user's perspective. Thus, it is equivalent to a malware library.

I hope this changes soon. But for now, no thanks and no deal.

~~~
rgovostes
The same could be said about any closed source library, including the ones
that ship with the macOS and Windows SDKs. There's no need to bash this
particular project and sow doubt that it contains malware.

"I wish sources were available so I could understand more about the code I
would be linking into my application, like I can with GTK and Qt."

